# Someone recommend a paint cleaner plz



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The stuff you use before wax. The stuff I have is unbearably difficult to buff off and it's almost finished anyway.

Nothing I need to order ideally, something I can pick up tomorrow and use before Ace as car is half waxed and I've lost interest. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try Halfords Meguires do one that is not bad but thw Swissvax one is better


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Try Halfords Meguires do one that is not bad but thw Swissvax one is better


Only silver remember lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Try Halfords Meguires do one that is not bad but thw Swissvax one is better
> ...


 :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As in using the posh Swisswax stuff seems to make very limted difference. I've seen them side by side and on a light car I think the swisswax stuff is a waste.

Maybe I still need converting. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> As in using the posh Swisswax stuff seems to make very limted difference. I've seen them side by side and on a light car I think the swisswax stuff is a waste.
> 
> Maybe I still need converting. :roll:


Swissvax wax is not that much when you take in to account how long it lasts and how easy it is to use 
Any way you have a black roof :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the Megs 3 stage paint cleaner & it works well for me. Never compared it to anything else though.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tim G said:


> I have the Megs 3 stage paint cleaner & it works well for me. Never compared it to anything else though.


Same here! Its easy to apply and buffs off easily too


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

I have also uesd Megs paint cleaner and been happy with it  
If you can get to Halfords they are doing 3 For 2 On ALL Car Cleaning Products
So you could clean up...lol

It will also remove small swirls if you have any


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Dodo Juice Is pretty good..


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Another one for megs, get it at any Halfords and only about £8 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just come back with a bag of halfords stuff. Megs paint cleaner, some quick detailer and bug cleaner.

Gave some guy advice when he was choosing leather cleaner as he couldn't decide. (Much to the wife's amusement)
Turns out he has his own valet company  .

Felt a bit stupid till he started recommending all the autoglym stuff. :?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

excuse my ignorance. what is paint cleaner? and when do you use it? my normal cleaning process is

wash and dry
clay
wash
polish (every few months)
wax

where would the paint cleaner come into that, may sound stupid but what does it do? im guessing cleans the paint but isnt that what washing does? and then claying removes the contaminants......


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Paint cleaner comes before polish & prepares/ cleans the paint. I guess it removes contaminents that claying may not, don't quote me though. I find it to work a bit like polish TBH.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i thought that clay removed all contaminants. would you use it instead of clay when your car is dirty but not bad enough for clay? or would you just use it after you have clayed?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Your not meant to clay your car that often though. Isn't it max every 6 months or something?

You use paint cleaner before polish or wax to prep it and provide a good bond for the wax I think. As above it does seem to work a bit like polish.

Thanks for the recommendations, MEgs stuff has worked out great.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

dont paint clean too often as it strips all of the wax you have built up.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> dont paint clean too often as it strips all of the wax you have built up.


Cool, will bear that in mind. Hardly ever wax it tbh.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Speed Detailer is the way to go - lazy mans wax! :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would suggest you apply fresh wax/sealant every 3-6 months personally so you would want to cleanse/polish prior to this and ideally clay.

A good paint cleanser IMVHO is Dodo Lime Prime or Lime Prime Light if you want no abrasives. AG SRP is also very good a cleansing paint whilst prepping your paint for a wax or sealant.

HTHs.


----------

